#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-17
<BUGabundo> olá
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-18
<skorzen> Quem é que domina pptp por aqui? :-)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-19
<dcosta> boas noites amigos
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> viva BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> poas
<BUGabundo> *oias
<dcosta> tuti ?
<BUGabundo> mt sono
<BUGabundo> e mt q fazer
<BUGabundo> e por ai?
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> a configurar um mail server em fedora :)
<dcosta> ainda tenho muito que lhe dar lol
<dcosta> tou a compilar umas libs de momento
<dcosta> BUGabundo: dá-em 30 segundos para uma questão estupida
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> dá para anular ficheiros .conf sem ser linha a linha
<dcosta> com o #
<dcosta> quer dizer parte deles
<BUGabundo> shell scripting ?
<DodgeThis> alguem me pode ajudar num pdc
<DodgeThis> ?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-20
<Lavinho> boas noites
<Lavinho> alguem aqui me sabe dizer se o unity funcona bem com a grafica sis671 ?
<Lavinho> lol
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-22
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> o/
<jricslima> olá, já tem como acessar a net discada com o ubuntu?
<jricslima> ele não reconhece meu modem motorola sms 56
<jricslima> deu pra ver pelo diretorio que era um arquivo de imagem
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-23
<jricslima> olá, já tem como acessar a net discada com o ubuntu?
<jricslima> ele não reconhece meu modem motorola sms 56
<BUGabundo> o/
<Net-split> Boa tarde!
<DamCar> Boa noite!
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-17
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> boa noite alguem acordado '
<dcosta> ?
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> ola
<dcosta> desculpa astroo- novo por aqui ?
<dcosta> openvpn server ? aguma coisa ?
<astroo-> sou e nao e por causa do ubuntu
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> ok , bem vindo a mesma
<astroo-> obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<igama> boas!
<igama> :D
<igama> kimus, jalrnc long time ;)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<igama> boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<igama> boas astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ate logo pessoal
<IfailUbuntu> ads
<IfailUbuntu> alguem ai?
<IfailUbuntu> alguem ai?
<astroo--> eu mas nao "conto"
<IfailUbuntu> ho presiso de ajuda em shell script -.-
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> oi
<astroo-> ola
<AlexandreMBM> Boa tarde! Estou procurando tutoriais que me ensinem a empacotar PPA.
<AlexandreMBM> Quero ver se usando https://code.launchpad.net/~liferea/+junk/packaging...
<AlexandreMBM> Eu colaboro para https://launchpad.net/~liferea/+archive/ppa
<astroo-> ola
<AlexandreMBM> Nesse PPA existe pacote versão 1.6 do Liferea.
<AlexandreMBM> Ontem eu compile 1.8 com sucesso e fiquei com vontade de empacotar.
<AlexandreMBM> Já empacotei pacotes DEB usando scripts próprios...
<AlexandreMBM> Mas vejo que o primeiro PPA aí tem a receita, basta saber usá-la, lê-la.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou um pouco perdido. Não preciso perguntar a quem saiba. Estou procurando tutoriais.
<FernandoMiguel> n sei de nada :\
<FernandoMiguel> podes tentar perguntar no #launchpad
<FernandoMiguel> ou #ubuntu-dev
<FernandoMiguel> mas sao mais activos à semana
<AlexandreMBM> Já me foi respondido; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<AlexandreMBM> Provavelmente isso vai me satisfazer
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-13
<Captain_Crunch> diz sequencia invalida na entrada da conversãoBoa noite, alguém me sabe dizer o que posso fazer em relação a distribuição do xubuntu descarreguei o jogo True Combate Elite full e quando tento extrair os ficheiros diz o documento não está no formato uft-8 e não para de procurar codificações
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<zacarias> Alguém sabe como resolver o problema do som num Macbook não estar a sair pelos auscultadores nem colunas externas? Estou a falar do Ubuntu 12.04.3 com Dream Studio
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-14
<zacarias> Alguém sabe como resolver o problema do som num Macbook não estar a sair pelos auscultadores nem colunas externas? Estou a falar do Ubuntu 12.04.3 com Dream Studio Creio que deverá ter a ver com o facto de ter uma placa NVIDIA, enquanto um outro Macbook, também com 12.04.3, tem uma Intel
<astroo-> ola ve o pvt
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-15
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boas
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem por aqui
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-17
<Flosstradamous> Boas, alguém ?
<Alchimista> Flosstradamous: poucos, hehe
<Captain_Crunch> BoBoa noite alguém me sabe dizer porque é que no xubuntu quando abro o steam não se consegue ver bem o que esta escrito aparece quase tudo em branco?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Captain_Crunch> boas noites pessoal, queria ficar como root no terminal e escrevi root a apareceu-me uma msg a dizer qualquer coisa do genero get root e eu instalei e agora queria desistalar mas nao sei como fazer alguem me pode ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<Captain_Crunch> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-19
<bar7> ola
<bar7> alguem pode ajudar
<bar7> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bar7> A ler as listas de pacotes... Pronto
<bar7> A construir árvore de dependências
<bar7> A ler a informação de estado... Pronto
<bar7> Você pode querer executar 'apt-get -f install' para corrigir isso.
<bar7> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências não satisfeitas:
<bar7>  nvidia-kernel-common : Depende: glx-alternative-nvidia (>= 0.3) mas 0.2.2 está instalado
<bar7> E: Dependências não satisfeitas. Tente utilizar -f.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boas
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou mais ou menos
<astroo-> entao as melhoras
<nuno_nunes> obrigado
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * gsilvapt good evening o/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Pe> boas
<Pe> alguem por aqui?
<lusitan> a paciência ainda é uma virtude...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-19
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-20
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-21
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-22
<ubuntusth> who
<ubuntusth> viva
<ubuntusth> help
<ubuntusth> #help
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-01-16
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2017-01-18
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-01-20
<_SleePer_> boas a todos, sabem se existe alguma forma de utilizar o cliente do googledrive aqui no ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pt 2018-01-15
<hraposo> #ubuntu-pt
#ubuntu-pt 2018-01-17
<marinholana> Olá
<marinholana> Algum de vocês usa o ubuntu para edição de áudio?
<marinholana> Estou tendo problemas para usar os plugins Calf no Ardour, o Ardour se fecha ao tentar usar um Compressor Calf, por exemplo. Alguém tem tido problema igual?
